# Meguiars 1l spray bottles bargain



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a heads up been ordering megs bottles 1l from this seller on amazon and have always had spray head included all for £2.45 :thumb::thumb:

He does the other named bottles like wheel brightened etc

Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner Bottle - Applicator - D20101: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

I bought a few of theses a couple of weeks ago and they came with spray heads, bargain


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks just ordered 5!! top find!!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Cracking deal if they come with the spray head, otherwise the bottles alone on CYC are £1.95


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

ironic .. just bought dodo juice orange crush off the same seller  (off topic I no)


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

All mine have come with the grey spray heads too, he seems to have quite a few bargains and quick deliver times too


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Why would you use these for:

Silicone free dressing -

Super degreaser -

Last touch - some QD?

Hyper dressing -

All season shine -

Body solvent - IPA??


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Cheers Op

Just ordered 5 APC 1's :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just looked and under description it says contents and sprayer not included.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Smithey1981 said:


> All mine have come with the grey spray heads too, he seems to have quite a few bargains and quick deliver times too


If they are grey, are they the chemical resistant heads?

Thanks


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

TJenkos said:


> Why would you use these for:
> 
> Silicone free dressing -
> 
> ...


I'm going to put my own labels on for use of other products as they are just good spray bottles


----------



## JackWheeler995 (Mar 23, 2013)

great find i have bought mine


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Can someone else confirm if they come with a spray head please. Because as already stated it does say 'without contents or spray head'??


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Great find cheers buddy


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent find, if they come with the spray heads, just ordered 3 and I can see them being inundated with orders tomorrow.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've ordered 5 in the last couple of months and everyone has come with a spray head. I think someone else on the thread had previously ordered some which came with spray heads


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Smithey1981 said:


> I've ordered 5 in the last couple of months and everyone has come with a spray head. I think someone else on the thread had previously ordered some which came with spray heads


I'm not doubting you mate and fair play!
I just know that if I place an order they will come without!
Seems too good to be true and coupled with my luck :/


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> Can someone else confirm if they come with a spray head please. Because as already stated it does say 'without contents or spray head'??


I know, the ad's a bit misleading, it states the shipping weight as 998 grams! A lot for an empty bottle without a spray head.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

deeman72 said:


> I'm not doubting you mate and fair play!
> I just know that if I place an order they will come without!
> Seems too good to be true and coupled with my luck :/


I think you've got to order them assuming they won't and if they do, bonus!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Just ordered, good price that. 
Cheers Gonz.


----------



## Curcelli (Aug 20, 2012)

So some people have been getting the bottle and spray head for £2.45?

Are these spray bottles better than just ordinary retail ones?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just orderd 3 and taking a chance that they will have a sprayer.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks just ordered a wheel brightener. Will just have to see if it comes with a spray head.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I ordered just the one to test the water to see if it comes with a spray head


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just phoned the seller and he told me that they don't come with a spray head!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> I just phoned the seller and he told me that they don't come with a spray head!


hahah, ****ers.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I have had 2 orders from AP before and they came with spray heads!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

TBH i bet they are wondering how they got so many orders overnight. Its not really the end all as it says no spray head so worth the gamble.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I told them about the forum - and had a chat with the guy. He was friendly and helpful enough.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

He will probably be more aware of packing them up with spray heads now, and rectify his mistake!


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

He told me that they were a bargain without the spray heads.
He said - "Any old spray head will do. An old plant mister. You don't have to have a Meguiar's one"
Like I've got loads lying around


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Prob wouldn't have asked him tbh as he'll make sure he leaves them out now!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

would it not be worth asking if he could do a group buy with heads included?


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

minibbb said:


> Prob wouldn't have asked him tbh as he'll make sure he leaves them out now!


I didn't want to place an order unless heads were included. 
So I didn't have a choice. Sorry.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart spray bottles £1 each if you have a nice rep:thumb:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Worst case scenario, where can we source the cheapest megs sprayers for these soon to arrive headless bottles?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> Worst case scenario, where can we source the cheapest megs sprayers for these soon to arrive headless bottles?


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...ard-spray-head-cat25.html#aATSS0003#aATSS0003

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

surly if the picture shows with a spray head and it dosnt say that no spray head is included then it is your right to have a spray head


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

luke123 said:


> surly if the picture shows with a spray head and it dosnt say that no spray head is included then it is your right to have a spray head


The ad is rather mis-leading, because it doesn't say in the main spec there is no trigger head included!! You have to click a different tab for that!

However I have received two with spray heads attached!

A group buy maybe?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

deeman72 said:


> I didn't want to place an order unless heads were included.
> So I didn't have a choice. Sorry.


When everyone was saying they came included I would have made a small order to test the water, none of us will probably get them now!


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

minibbb said:


> When everyone was saying they came included I would have made a small order to test the water, none of us will probably get them now!


Oh well ,,,$hit happens!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

you must have alot of spare time to ring up asking if a bottle comes with a sprat head


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

cmillsjoe said:


> you must have alot of spare time to ring up asking if a bottle comes with a sprat head


tons mate!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Has anyone that ordered these this week get them delivered, with or without the spray heads. Just wondering as mine havnt arrived in either form....fingers crossed the spray heads are on them.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine showed as shipped on Wednesday, just hoping they have the heads, if not.... well will have to look for some from the Traders on here.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Got an email saying mine was dispatched but think the Easter post has slowed things down!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i got mine today (wheel brightner) with the grey atomiza spray head. Thanks again op. :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

dubbed-up-ally said:


> Has anyone that ordered these this week get them delivered, with or without the spray heads. Just wondering as mine havnt arrived in either form....fingers crossed the spray heads are on them.


Mine came with the spray head just now bud. I shook the parcel and could hear the rattle so knew it was inside lol


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mehan said:


> i got mine today (wheel brightner) with the grey atomiza spray head. Thanks again op. :thumb:


That's good hope they all do after someone ringing up was worried they might not have lol


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Ordered a few myself, so I guess we'll see in good time.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i ordered 2 got 1 spray head


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

My 2 came in post yesterday both had grey spray heads.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

ill maybe contact the seller


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cmillsjoe said:


> ill maybe contact the seller


No dont


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I had 2 arrive last week with heads now awaiting 5 more from this thread so the signs are looking good


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> No dont


in that case you can send me one of yours :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cmillsjoe said:


> in that case you can send me one of yours :thumb:


Have you not read the thread?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i sure have


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Then you will already know somebody has contacted the seller then?


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> ill maybe contact the seller


No point as it states does not include spray heads seems like most are getting the heads so no point ruining it for other people. Could be the people packing them don't relise ??


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

strange they would have put one in oh well still happy


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

anyone got theres in the post today, mine still hasn't turned up, I only ordered 3 bottles (hopefully with 3 heads)


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Got mine which came with a head. Yah.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Got mine which came with a head. Yah.


Excellent I have another 5 on order! Thanks for updating!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Got mine which came with a head. Yah.


you just order the one bottle, or a few and one head came for all of them.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice one just ordered four


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

I ordered on the 25th and have still not got these yet, anyone else delayed in getting theirs?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

MLAM said:


> I ordered on the 25th and have still not got these yet, anyone else delayed in getting theirs?


Same here mate, ordered 25th and no sign as of yet.....


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ordered on the 27th, and according to Amazon it is expected on Friday, April 05, 2013.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

madness, the seller says they don't come with spray head but he sends them on anyway?

how do these compare: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677443762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

bigup said:


> madness, the seller says they don't come with spray head but he sends them on anyway?
> 
> how do these compare: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130677443762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Very nice, but I prefer a label of sorts.

I'm using the pre-labelled megs bottles to house my own similar type of solutions to kinda match the megs labels. :thumb:

For example, the Super degreaser bottle -> Bilt Hamber Surfex HD :thumb:


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Just write on with permanent marker, thats what i do on all my clear spray bottles


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Still no signs of mine 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine turned up this morning...... With a spray head!! Only ordered the one to see if it did so may well order a couple more now!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Just for info but B&Q have some almost the same for just over a pound each.:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

VW STEVE. said:


> Just for info but B&Q have some almost the same for just over a pound each.:thumb:


Not really the same though is it :thumb:


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

How do these compare to the cheap bottles from asda for 68p ? 
also are the heads chemical resistant for use with iron out or Imperial etc?
thanks


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Guess what the postie brought today :thumb:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.

.
.
.
.

.









yippee, 3 heads on the bottles, cannot go wrong for under £7 delivered :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whoops - i just accidently ordered 6


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Scotty Pro said:


> yippee, 3 heads on the bottles, cannot go wrong for under £7 delivered :thumb:


What are you planning on putting in the All Season Dressing Bottle?

If the answer is Megs All Season Dressing then I apologise in advance for the silly question.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

cyanide69 said:


> What are you planning on putting in the All Season Dressing Bottle?


In mine will be going AS highstyle - my all season tyre dressing


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

cyanide69 said:


> What are you planning on putting in the All Season Dressing Bottle?
> 
> If the answer is Megs All Season Dressing then I apologise in advance for the silly question.


Not a silly question at all  TBH I haven't decided yet, just bought that one on a whim really and for £2.10 you cannot get robbed :lol:


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sirmally2 said:


> In mine will be going AS highstyle - my all season tyre dressing


That's a good point - Megs. don't have a "dedicated" Tyre Dressing bottle 

Here's a couple of megs bottles I've never seen sold in the UK.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

cyanide69 said:


> That's a good point - Megs. don't have a "dedicated" Tyre Dressing bottle


Id use PERL in it diluted 1:1 for my enitre exterior plastics and rubber if i didn't have a 5l bottle of highstyle in my garage


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's a self-explanatory guide.









Fill your megs. bottle with water to the desired ratio mark. Then top off with your product of choice to the first ring just above the label for the correct dilution.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

JasonH20URF said:


> Not really the same though is it :thumb:


........but for the money you cant go wrong. In my eyes a plastic spray bottle is much the same as any other.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Three Megs. bottles just arrived, with "four" megs sprayer heads inside.  

... I paid for one "extra" megs. chemical head just incase.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Just to update, mine turned up yesterday and the 2 I ordered both had Spray Heads on them


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i ordered 2 and both have heads...thanks for posting this much better bargain than what the traders want


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Still no sign of mine


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Got my 4 x bottles and 4 x spray heads today, cheers to the OP for posting:thumb:


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Are most people getting grey chemical resistant heads? Or the standard white spray heads? 

Thanks


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine are all the white spray heads.


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Mine just arrived with white spray heads :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i ordered a last touch and got that today with a white spray head. Still itll do for me 

Thanks again op


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

white spray heads here


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

4 bottles rocked up today with 4 white spray heads. Thanks to op.


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

so after some bright spark phoned the guy selling the bottles can someone who has ordered since that person has made the company aware wether they are still providing the sprayheads with the bottles?
thanks


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

WelshC2 said:


> so after some bright spark phoned the guy selling the bottles can someone who has ordered since that person has made the company aware wether they are still providing the sprayheads with the bottles?
> thanks


Yep my first order came with a chemical head and the one i ordered on friday came today with a white spray head. :thumb:

I think their staff are just packing them with spray heads even though the add states they come without. 
Is the company adding white spray heads only with last touch? or all bottles.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i got white with last touch and wheel brightner..ordered thursday


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i got a grey head with my wheel brightener. At least theyre including spray heads i suppose.


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

My 3 bottles arrived today with white spray heads


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

How long are people finding these take to arrive?

Got the dispatch Email last Friday. No sign yet today a week later, thinking they may have gone walkies!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

mine was 3-4 days ..


----------



## W13sty (Jul 17, 2012)

Dispatched mine on the 3rd still waiting,emailed the seller and they said they will send replacements out .


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Ordered last Friday too

No sign of them yet

Dispatch email said eta for delivery was next day! I was impressed.

Not now though lol


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

M.ine took 11 days to come, so dont give up hope yet


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Same as me ordered last Friday - dispatched Monday - still no sign of them.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

No spray heads with mine :-(


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

Stewartfinley said:


> No spray heads with mine :-(


Think you can thank the guy who rang up who was very concerned wether he would or would not receive them :-/ when everyone else was yet it was stated they don't he still felt the need to check or shall I say draw to the sellers attention. some people make me worry how they manage in life


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

WelshC2 said:


> Think you can thank the guy who rang up who was very concerned wether he would or would not receive them :-/ when everyone else was yet it was stated they don't he still felt the need to check or shall I say draw to the sellers attention. some people make me worry how they manage in life


Not that fussed, got loads of spray heads from polished bliss a while back. £1 each, posted.


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one. Some people were getting the grey chemical resistant heads so getting a great deal but somebody was really concerned so had to telephone the seller. makes the mind boggle


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine are now 4 days overdue and still no sign  

Emailed the company but yet to hear back


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Doesnt seem like im the only one waiting a week from dispatch then. Hopefully they arrive when im in work Monday.


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

I am giving mine to Monday. Had two other packages delivered today posted days later.


----------



## sharkey (Mar 19, 2009)

I got two bottles with two spray heads. Posted to Northern Ireland too


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> Mine are now 4 days overdue and still no sign
> 
> Emailed the company but yet to hear back


Probably sold out and waiting for more supplies as we are cleaning him out,Lol. Ordered 4 bottles today


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine were due for delivery on the 9th but no sign of them.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh poop. I just ordered 5 bottles from them, I hope they come with spray heads (don't care if they take two weeks to come, just want the heads with them lol)


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

My four have just arrived just over a week after dispatch so maybe those still waiting do not need to worry too much. 

All four arrived with white spray heads.


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

again my 4 arrived today with white spray heads 
order on the 9th


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Are these just regular spray heads or foam heads?


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

Focusaddict said:


> Are these just regular spray heads or foam heads?


regular spray heads


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

3 arrived today with spray heads. 

Ordered on the 4th April. Despatch 5th April. Arrived 15th April.


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine arrived today all with spray heads.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My 3 arrived today. All with white spray heads too :thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

ordered some more last night, got a despatch email this rmoning sdaying delviery will be tomorrow lol


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks soooo much to the OP.

5 bottles arrived yesterday, delivered last week.
Three with chemical Spray heads and two with standard spray heads.

Thanks

MCP


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

thebigmcp said:


> Thanks soooo much to the OP.
> 
> 5 bottles arrived yesterday, delivered last week.
> Three with chemical Spray heads and two with standard spray heads.
> ...


what bottles did you order to get the Chem heads?


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

WelshC2 said:


> what bottles did you order to get the Chem heads?


Chem heads
2x APC, 1 x Super Degreaser

Std heads.
Last touch and wheel Brightener


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

So, what are we all filling up in our new megs bottles, here's my chemical run down.









APC* --------------> Insta finish Super APC (1:8)
Silicone Free -------> Poorboys NLD 
Last Touch --------> Megs Last Touch (1:1)
Super Degreaser* --> Bilt Hamber Surfex HD (1:10)
Wheel Brightener*--> Orchard Wheel Cleanse (1:10)

*All these are interchangeable and can be used for similar cleaning duties


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I received my bottles this morning and they came with the grey spray heads


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Still no sign of mine. Apparently dispatched on the 3rd April. 

Company is sending the order out again.


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

Well I have given in and ordered 7 bottles. Will update to what spray heads I get as I ordered 
3 x APC
3 x Super Degreaser
1 x Body Solvent


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I've just had a letter from Royal Mail saying the person who sent my parcel hasn't paid enough postage for the 3 bottles I ordered... So I have to pay £1.50... 

Anyone else had this? I'm going to tell the seller and see what they say.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ordered mine on Sunday and they arrived today with .............. chemical spray heads.... OH YEAH!!!


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Very tempted to order more bottles (even though I don't need any) just for the free megs chemical heads which cost +£2.00  









ps - don't buy an extra 'grey' chemical head with your bottle order, because they issue the rest of the megs bottles with 'white' spray heads - Boo


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Got my bottles today! All white heads apart from one :thumb: success if you think n the advert they state they don't come with any!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

need to get some ordered I think


----------



## W13sty (Jul 17, 2012)

My original 5 arrived yesterday with white heads,and then today another 5 turned up today as replacements with grey heads,so I've contacted the seller so I can return them,strange how the replacements took 2 days and the originals nearly two weeks.


----------



## Harry1212 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ordered, thanks for posting

I was going to buy one tomorrow, one of those cheap Asda ones but these are much better!


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Been waiting like forever for mine to arrive nearly 2 weeks now....

:tumbleweed:

Regards

Les


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine too 14 days from alleged dispatch to arrive - all with grey heads.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Should I go for the full set? Is that like a grand slam to get all 8 with spray heads?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Just ordered a few of these myself. Has bygone ordered the other spray bottles from this guy, do they all come with grey spray heads?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

My original order never did arrive. Left it 15 days after the dispatch date. Contacted the seller who sent out another order which arrived within 2 days. All four with white spray heads


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> Should I go for the full set? Is that like a grand slam to get all 8 with spray heads?


im goin for them all if my ebay stuff sells haha


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Moggytom said:


> im goin for them all if my ebay stuff sells haha


Ordered a full set so we will see what turns up. £1.05 delivery bargain!


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

My Eight bottles arrived Friday, all with Grey heads and surprisingly two spare white heads :thumb:

Thanks to the original post for the heads up :lol:

No pun intended 

Regards

Les


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

under a week to arrive :wave:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

3 apc bottles arrived today. All with white spray heads.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Are the lables;
a) Printed on bottle
b) Printed shrink sleeve
c) Printed lables


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> Are the lables;
> a) Printed on bottle
> b) Printed shrink sleeve
> c) Printed lables


Printed on them mate


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Mine arrived today,took a week with white spray heads.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Tempted but don't use meguiars. Would nail polish remover take the labels off does anyone know, or just make a mess lol.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

tarbyonline said:


> Tempted but don't use meguiars. Would nail polish remover take the labels off does anyone know, or just make a mess lol.


Dosent bother me I don't use meguiars in mine either ill be filling mine with auto finesse product .. Their just good cheap 1l spray bottles


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

My 2 arrived today both with grey spray heads. 
Going to use one for the hot wheels I bought from Tesco's the other week


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Megs Lad said:


> Dosent bother me I don't use meguiars in mine either ill be filling mine with auto finesse product .. Their just good cheap 1l spray bottles


Screw it. Ordered 3 of the generic ones. £6.85 all in. Will be worth it just for the triggers (if they come with them) anyways and as you say cheap bottles anyways!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Had an email Friday saying the body solvent bottle was out of stock and they weren't getting any more in stock so they are sending me a random alternative. Price seems to have gone up considerably also. Will wait to see what I receive.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i wanted to order the glass cleaner one the other day but price has gone up quite a bit.


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

Looks like I placed my order just in the Nick of time. 
Also picked up these today from a friend who has finished with the company. 12 bottles for £3


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

My 3 bottles arrived today - NO TRIGGER SPRAYS. Also one of the bottles arrived with a dent as just packed in polythene. Still cheap though. Thanks again to the op


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

tarbyonline said:


> My 3 bottles arrived today - NO TRIGGER SPRAYS. Also one of the bottles arrived with a dent as just packed in polythene. Still cheap though. Thanks again to the op


your the only person that I have heard not to receive them with spray heads. After seeing the seller has bumped his prices up I wonder if they now even include spray heads.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

They are good quality


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

What are the chances that all mine come without spray heads. Next thread cheapest place to buy spray heads


----------



## MX5 Speedy (Feb 3, 2013)

Received three today, without spray heads, still good value. Next job find cheap heads. Thanks OP.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> What are the chances that all mine come without spray heads. Next thread cheapest place to buy spray
> heads





MX5 Speedy said:


> Next job find cheap heads. Thanks OP.


Covered already in this thread - see post #36 and #37 :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i ordered a glass cleaner bottle and spray head from waxamomo yesterday for £2 each. Gonna use it for my DJ CM concentrate.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Seems they're not selling the bottles anymore, when I open the links from my orders it sends me to an advert for an identical bottle from euro car parts for double the price...

Still waiting on more bottles to arrive (today was the last day for them to come - ill email them tomorrow if they don't come by then)


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

....


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Thats a shame I was going to pick up some of these too


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats a a shame i could of done with some of those


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine did not arrive and a full refund has been issued


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

Sadly someone posted a review pointing to detailingworld saying what such a bargain it was with the head included so gave it away so am not surprised it was pulled.

Got one bottle.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Boom! order came today 8 bottles, some were out of stock so they sent me 2 of some models, 8 no. chemical spray heads and even some microfibers. Top company and a bargain for only £17.05 delivered. Unfortunately it sounds like mine may have been the swan song of this deal.


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

my 7 received Thursday, took 15 days delivery and 4 with spray heads, 3 without :-/


----------

